# Winter Weather Prognosticators



## billski (Nov 13, 2009)

*Here is my list of prognosticators worth paying attention to for this season.  Who have I missed?


Winter Weather Prognosticators*

Weathering Heights (Roger Hill)

Famous Internet Skiers

Josh Fox - MRG

NWS Higher Summits

Herb Stevens


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2009)

Though not dedicated strictly to winter, the NECN boys really deliver, IMO. Matt Noyes has his own blog and Tim Kelly posts to NECN's met blog.

http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_england_weather/

http://www.weathernewengland.com/ski-report


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Though not dedicated strictly to winter, the NECN boys really deliver, IMO. Matt Noyes has his own blog and Tim Kelly posts to NECN's met blog.
> 
> http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_england_weather/
> 
> http://www.weathernewengland.com/ski-report



Interesting choices I've never followed.  I'll hotlink them to my page, and see how it goes this year.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 23, 2009)

www.Snowforecast.com is back to their seasonal forecasts--in depth VT/NH/ME forecasts


----------

